# Aporte: Apagar Windows Update en Windows 8



## gonzalocg (Mar 10, 2014)

Escribo esto porque estoy seguro que más de alguno abra tenido problemas con el Windows Update del sistema Windows 8, en concreto, con que ocupe de manera constante toda la capacidad de red, como si estuviera transmitiendo datos, pero no lo hace, aun cuando nosotros lo configuramos para que nos pregunte antes de descargar actualizaciones.

Después de investigar un poco, di con una solución, que, aunque momentánea, evita eficazmente el problema. Consiste en ejecutar dos comandos a través de la consola de Windows.

net stop bits
net stop wuauserv

estos dos comandos desactivan el Windows Update momentáneamente, dado que se iniciara nuevamente en un tiempo automáticamente.

Para no tener que escribir los comandos cada vez, ice un archivo bat con los comandos.
Peguen los siguientes comandos en un archivo de texto, lo guardan con extensión bat y lo ejecutan como administrador, y adiós a sus problemas...


```
rem ejecute como administrador
echo off
pause
net stop bits
net stop wuauserv
pause
```


----------

